# U.S architect wanting to move to SA. What opportunities are there?



## matthijs1 (Feb 22, 2010)

I am a registered architect in the U.S. Have about 10 years worth of experience. Want to move to SA (cape town) for a period of 5-7 years) How easy is it to get a job there. What salary can I expect with my qualifications?

Any input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Bruce.U (Aug 2, 2013)

*Best company to work for*

Paragon are the guys to phone


----------



## Bruce.U (Aug 2, 2013)

*Try contacting a firm*

The best thing to do would be to phone up architecture companies and ask


----------

